# The "Misquote People" Thread!



## ActionPif (Nov 3, 2006)

Misattribution, libel, and invasion of privacy are all at play in this thread! Here's how it works, or probably won't work at all: 

Using the quote button, or feature, completely mangle the words of the poster before you, or I do suppose of a poster of your choosing, and call them on it!

No character attacks (unless it's a FUNNY character attack _but still, ultimately, nothing malicious_), racial slanders, or anything against the rules stated in the forum. Silly things will triumph!

Por ejemple: 

*Gosh, it's a beauuuttttiful day. -Actionpif, 3:28 PM*



> Gosh, it's a spicy muskrat day.



Um, actually ActionPif, it's FRY-day. 

Try!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Try, and make sure your final results are in Hyde Park for all to see!


What're you trying to do, get people banned?


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 3, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> What're you trying to do, cook everyone a delicious breakfast?



Why yes, Eggs Benedict and delicious toast are forthcoming!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Why yes, Eggs Soylent Green and delicious puppies are forthcoming!


You're sick, dude.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 3, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> You're such a master at the Art-Nouveau movement, with a particular emphasis on hyperbolic and parabolic abstraction, dude.



Why thank you! I consider it a pleasure to be a great creative mastermind myself!


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 3, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Masturbation, labia, and incitement of pervacy are all at play in this thread!


p3n1s.
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> p3n1s.
> The member you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your member to at least 10.



Why CleverBomb, I didn't know you had it in you!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Why CleverBomb, I didn't know you had it in you! I thought I put that away in the toy drawer


......................................


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 3, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;



Semi-colon? More like SEMI Colon!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Semi-colon? More like YETI Cologne!



That's Eau de Cologne, dude!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That's the old clogged drain, Doug!



No need to state the obvious, TW.

P.S. My name's not Doug.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Need to state the obvious.
> 
> My name's not Dog.


:huh: :blink:

Now I am really surprised...


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Why CleverBomb, I didn't know you had it in the medicine cabinet!


That happens a lot. It's detachable.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> ...---...



I think Misty's trying to tell us something.
Hope she's ok.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> I think Misty's trying to tell us something.
> Hope she's gone.


That's how you treat your friends, huh?


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That's how you treat your Uncle Carlos' stapler collection, huh?



I know, I found this to be an excrutiating and insufferable reality is well. Staplers for freedom, and freedom for staplers! Let the little buggers go, and let them promote the organization and cohesiveness of lengthy documents in PEACE!:bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> I found this to be an excrutiating and insufferable reality as well. Staplers for boredom, and doom for staplers! Let the little buggers fall, and let them remote from the organization and cohesiveness of lengthy documents in PIECES!:bounce:


Staplers are not worth to be collected, to be saved from their usual fate of being thrown away if damaged, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I wouldn't give a treat to a tricker-treater if I had so many treats that I have to throw hundreds out every day.



What???? Didn't your mom tell you that you should share?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Didn't your mummy tell you that you should dare?


Don't you dare involving my mummy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I triple-dog-dare you to steal some gold from my mummy!



Steal from your own mummy? For shame!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Steal your own money?


......


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Steel is as good as money.



Germany's given up on the euro?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> America's given in on the euro?



Do they get wise on their old days?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm not wearing any pants!



Errrr. The nudist beach is 100 miles to the south.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Arrrr. The treasure island is 100 miles to the south.


Are you sure we're talking about the same tresure?


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Telescopic Observation Renaissance! Telescopic Observation Renaissance! Telescopic Observation Renaissance! Telescopic Observation Renaissance! Telescopic Observation Renaissance! Telescopic Observation Renaissance!



I suppose if were you instead of being myself, I would be summoned to the curious action of repeating what is seemingly supposed to be a rallying cry for a re-awakening of some sort of widespread interest in telescopes too. :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> We're summoned to re-awaken Gojira.


You mean, we're doomed, right?


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 5, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> My favorite song is "detachable p3n!$".



Hey! Mine too, but why the crappy spelling??
--Littleghost


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Hey HEY hey. I can tie my shoes underwater!--Littleghost



Why would you want to do that?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why would you want to do me?


Because you're hot, obviously!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Because you're not, obviously!


:blink: Is it really so obvious?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :blink: Is he really so oblivious?


Yes, sadly, to most things.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Yes, gladly, to moist things.


:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'll pay you five euros to spank me!



Not really my bag. :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Get outta my bag!



Who said that I _wanted_ to be in there?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Who said that I _wanted_ to follow you around like a dog catering to your every whim?


You did. Remember that extra-special PM? Hm? I can print it out for you if you want....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I did. Remember that extra-spam? That was me. I can print it out for you if you want...






Don't need no spam. I'm not hungry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Help me. I think I'm a ham.



Try the great psychiatrist, Dr. Doolittle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Try the great psychopath, Hanibal Lecter.


Do you think he'll taste good?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> yerbibb rabliz cloobiddy reffle sloff!!!!




*Huh?*


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Mosquito people?



Yes. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Yessuh indeed by golly! Fry mah hide! :bow:



Fry your what ?¿?¿? :shocked:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Run my hide!



I'm sorry, Cousin Toad, it's a little late now and I was just winding down so I won't be able to run that errand for you until tomorrow. :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm happy, Cousin Toad, it's a little weird now and as I was just winding down the straight road, I won't be unable not to run that error to fix you until yesterday. :happy:


 :huh: Er, seems like you lead an interesting life...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I need a life!



There now, it's just a moment of frustration that's getting you down.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> There now, it's just a monument of frustration that's pressing you down.


Why, thanks, I'd never noticed... *groan*


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Much less fearsome animals are those besides the I, _Canis Lupus_. My thick, heavily insulating, and attractive fur (a hedonistaically romantic and evocative silver color) may fool my prey into thinking I am a canine beauty queen, a dilettante of the amorous persuasion, a practicioner of swooning compassions and fierce inner fire.
> 
> I am fierce. I am timberwolf.




You were really revving friend, right up until the end. "Swooning compassions"? This phrase barely has any relevance to your thesis, let alone any actual _meaning_ that can be derived without hours of investigation into precedent (Mavis Beacon vs. The English Langauge, 1985, was the closest case I could find). 

C+, but next time, check your AP stylebook.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Me write good me happy me go now



Kudos on your enthusiasm. Anything is possible! Keep studying!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Anything is impossible! Keep on lying!


Do you think that's fair?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Wanna go to the fair with me?



Are we going to Scarborough Fair?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Your words cut me like a knife.



I'm sorry, Mr. Wolf. I don't know what's gotten into me lately. I've been almost randomly lashing out at people.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Are we going to the fairground?


Got some chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I just spent all my savings on chocolate. I'm going to lose my house and I'm up to my eyeballs in debt, but I had to buy the chocolate. Want some?



TW, this is very generous, but, please, return some chocolate. You need to have a roof over your head.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm sorry, Mr. Wolf. I don't know what's gotten into me lately. I've been randomly hugging people.



I'm sure TW doesn't mind.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I'm sure TW is totally out of his mind.


I wish I knwe what you want from me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I know what you want, but you're not getting it!



Have a heart!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Can I have some chocolate?



_Sure ya can!_


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> _Sue da can!_


I'd like to, but my lawyer won't.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd like to tango, but my lawyer won't.



I don't want to tango with your lawyer! I want to tango w/you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I don't want to tango but your lawyer wants me to tango w/you!


I think I'd better send this guy on a long walk on a short pier... Sue him!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I think I'd better send this guy long shopping trip. He needs shoes!



That's very generous of you. Took you a while to notice that he was barefoot.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You look quite nervous. Took you a while to notice that he was bigfoot.


He hid his feet under the table...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I keep my feet in a jar by the door.



Thank you for sharing!  :blink: :huh: :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Thank you for snoring! :blink: :huh: :shocked:


Did I take your sleep?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Did I take your sheep?



No! Do I look like Little Bo Peep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What are you? A peeping Tom?



What's all this then? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> What's all the fuss? Don't you want me to sing a song?



Can you sing on-key this time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Can you sing like a monkey?


Er... :huh:... No.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I am the muffin man, catch me if you can.



What kind of muffins do you have?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Where's my chocolate?


I don't have it.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I have the chicken pox! See my red spots!



Stay away! Stay away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Sway awry! Sway awry!


*hic* Whadddayasssayy? *hic*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Pardon my intrusion, I fear that I've imbibed a bit too much of the bubbly. It appears to disagree with my system.



The bathroom's two doors down.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The bathroom's shut down.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Moo! Mooooo! Moo!



How much milk did you drink? You'll be needing a bathroom soon!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> How much silk did you ink? You'll be needing a mushroom soon!


Seems like you had more mushrooms than are good for you...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Seems like you had more kibble n bits than are good for you...



Woof! Woof!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Meeeeooooww!


Come here, kitty! Some kitty-chocolate for you!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> We seek you here,we seek you there, we seek you everywhere. Are you in Heaven or are you in Hell? You damned elusive TLW!



Pinching from The Scarlet Pimpernel, eh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Go away! Don't come 'round here no more! Whatever you're looking for..don't come 'round here no more.



Fine. Be that way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Get out of my way.


:huh:  I'm a goner! :shocked: :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh:  I'm a duck! :shocked: :blink:



You look like an owl.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I put you in a bowl.


:blink: Why? What have I done to deserve this?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm bad. I deserve a thousand lashes with a wet noodle.



Well, if you insist!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Well, if you are so insolent...


Hey! I may be insidious, but not insolent!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey! I may be insane, but don't spread it around!



Haven't you proclaimed yourself nuts several times?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Haven't you proclaimed myself nuts several times?


Are you insane?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you delightful?



You have to ask!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You have no task!


Do I look like a taskmaster?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Do I look like an ass?



No, you look like an eagle owl.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Do eagles howl?


Where did you catch _that_ phrase?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Where did you catch the Abominable Snowman?



The Himalayas. He was snoozing at Base Camp, and I caught him in a fishing net.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The Papayas. I caught them in a fishing net.


Interesting, what you could use a fishing net for...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Interesting, how I look in pantyhose.. ...



You look very sexy in drag!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You won the drag race!


I did? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I can dance? :blink:



I saw you do a mean salsa! You were great!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I saw you making salsa! It was great!


I can't remember making salsa...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I can't remember making love...



I'm so insulted!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I'm so insulated!!


Do you really believe what you say?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you really believe what you see?



Why shouldn't I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why can't I?


I don't know.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I know everything.



Know-it-All!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Jack in a box!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I have the most marvelous smilies and animated figures!



No need to boast about it and make the rest of us feel inferior.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> No need to toast about it and make the rest of us feel interior.


That wasn't my intention...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> My intention is to rule the world!



Do they allow you to have sharp instruments in your padded cell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Do you know I'm padded well?


Do tell!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Evil wol...kitty!! :kiss2: 



Timberwolf said:


> Do do that voodoo that you do so well!



Voila! You're a zombie. Mwahahaha.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Evil zombie. Mwahahaha.


Who? Me? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I have perfected my innocent look.



Too bad a video camera caught the cookie jar theft on tape.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2006)

a cookie jar thief, people going MWAHAHAHAHAH. Sounds like a catastrophe any minute.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 15, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I wish Timberwolf and bbwsweetheart would just get a room already!


Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Couldn't agree with President Bush more.



You stand behind all of his policies?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You shouted angrily at the policeman? :shocked:



Shouting isn't very nice. He's the citizen on patrol. Sheesh.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Pouting isn't allowed on the ice! I'm going to tell the Pouting Policeman on patrol! .



Take a chill pill and have some hot chocolate with me.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The chimp has taken ill and spilled some hot chocolate on me.



Sorry to hear that, bbwsweetheart. Here's wishing that chimp a speedy mend. Would you like a rag to help clean it up?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Shouting, the chimp ain't nice. He's the chimp with the mostest though when speaking in normal tones. Sheesh.



What are you getting so worked up about? The mods will close the thread in a minute if we keep this up.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 16, 2006)

The chimp is playing dice, and someone with a toaster runs around the President going MWAHAHAHAH. and nobody knows which room the policy is in except we know its not with the Mods in a room with a guy named Fred.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I won't quote you.


What about misquoting us?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> What if it's a misdiagnosis?



Then you should go for a second opinion.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Then you should go for a second.


 But I don't want to duel!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> But I don't want to go to bed!  /QUOTE]
> 
> Well, you're an adult. You don't have to go if you don't want to.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Well, *you're* an adult. *I* don't have to admit it if I don't want to.



Pot meets kettle.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 16, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> You've got the cutest lil' pot belly!


Ah, thanks, Jay. You're sweet.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Ah, thanks, BigBeautifulMe. Your ass is SWEET.



Ain't it, though?!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You want to paint my ass?!



This isn't going to happen.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> This is going to happen.



REALLY? What color paint are you going to use?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> REALLY? What painkiller are you going to use?


The Wooden Hammer...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're not going to use paint?



A good spanking should do the job.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A good man should do the job.



Oh, I totally agree! Any men with paintbrushes and body paint that are ready to go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, I totally agree! Any men with hairbrushes and body hair that are ready to go?



There are so many of them that they've had to form a line that stretches for blocks.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

(Why the hell did that turn me on? LOL)



bbwsweetheart said:


> There are so many of my worshippers here that they've had to form a line that stretches for blocks.



Why am I not surprised you have that many men lined up to worship you, BBWSweetheart?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why the hell did you turn the lights off?


A fuse had blown.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A horn has blown.



Not  Gabriel's horn?


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 17, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Gabriel's not horny?




OH, I am SURE that someone can help out with that...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> OH, I am SURE that I can help out with that...


I wish I could be so sure...


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I wish I could be so lucky...




We make our own luck, my dear.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> We make our own potluck, my dear.



What can I bring?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> My lawyer won't fart in public as he already admitted.



 

How does he do it? Amazing stuff.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> How do rep so much? I always have to spread around some more.



Me too, me too...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 15, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Me too, I see you prepped for lunch.




T.W., I hear that swamp toads are kinda tough. You sure ya wouldn't rather have a steak?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 16, 2007)

Aliena said:


> T.W., I hear that ingrown toenails are kinda gross. You sure ya wouldn't rather wear shoes?



I just got here, but this sure looks like fun!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 16, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just got here--who gets the lap dance?


Damn, AFG, you sure know how to make an entrance.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Damn, AFG, you sure know how to make an erection.



*SO. TRUE.*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *SO. just ruined another pair of pants.*



I know, Blackjack, it's so hard being 20.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I know, Blackjack, it's so hard, and throbbing and BIG.



Didn't know you two were so close.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Didn't know you two gave lap dances.



You better believe it!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You better get in line!



It's amazing what some people will do for rep, isn't it?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> It's amazing what some people will do for sex, isn't it?



You know, it really is.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You know, it really is warm in here. Mind if I take off my shirt?



Whatever makes you feel comfortable, BJ.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> That would totally arouse me.



Why does this discussion seem to be spiraling towards sexual stuff?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Why does sex seem to be spiraling towards your inevitable unfulfillment?



Because you've gots to learn you some skills, boy!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Because you da man!



What does that make me, then?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Because I've gots to learn you some skills, boy!



Please do!



FreeThinker said:


> What does that make chopped liver, then?



Really really gross?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Please do something really really gross!




Get a room, Blackjack.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Get to my room, Blackjack.


You've been a bad, bad boy.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You've been a fun little rascal.



Like that old show in the 30's?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Like that one night in Fargo?



What happens in North Dakota stays in North Dakota.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> What happens on Xzer'yas VII stays on Xzer'yas VII.



You been there too? Damn, I thought I was the only one who got out that that end of the galaxy.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> What the state that's safe for Norse and Swedes like you and me, N-O-R....T-H-D...A-K-O-T-A, North Dakota, North Dakota....



Is that sung to the Mickey Mouse song??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I'm king of the world!!!!



Don't forget to take the trash out, your majesty.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Don't forget to mosh! Long live punk rock!



Sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I'm so sweet my tooth hurts!



Jumpin' jelly beans, Batman!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I want some booger flavored Harry Potter jelly beans!



Ewwwww yuck!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Ewes not fat, ewes fluffy!



You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar! Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You can catch more flies with a bigger flyswatter.



View attachment 11393.jpg


What an odd-looking flyswatter.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 14101
> 
> 
> There's a flyswatter in my soup!



Shhh or everyone will want one!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I bequeath the remainder of my finest chocolate samples to Swampy! :bow:



 Are you sure ?¿?¿?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I promise to be your friend for life



You are too sweet!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You have a sweet tooth!


I can't deny it...


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *sings* I can't get no satisfaction



Whoa! Excellent singing. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Whoa! Excellent sinking. :bow:


I'm the Titanic, didn't you know?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> To be the size of the Titanic, you need to grow.



Feeder on our hands. Should we move this to the Weight Board?


----------



## malvineous (Jan 21, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Feed her with both hands. She should improve, but I'm too bored to wait.



Sounds like you're a feeder as well. You two should get along well together.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 21, 2007)

malvineous said:


> Help! A feeder is trapped down a well!


Good thing it's a feeder and not a feedee. That would be a bit trickier.


----------



## herin (Jan 21, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You are not sweet!



Yes I am!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

herin said:


> Yes I am mad!


Are you sure?


----------



## herin (Jan 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you awesome?



Why yes! Yes I am.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 24, 2007)

herin said:


> Jawohl! Ich bin ganz sicher!



Herin, please keep it in the English language. Show off!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Herin, please show off your body!



You hound.

(I second the motion, though)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> We've run aground.
> 
> (I'd like to know where you got the notion)




Who's steering this ship???


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Who's steering this ship???



I am! I is the captain, after all.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I am! However, I don't know where I'm going (as evidenced by the fact that I didn't misquote the person above me  ).



That's okay, Aliena! You can try again!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's okay, Aliena! You're cute enough to get away with it!



I agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I agree whatever-heartedly.


I didn't know you were such indifferent about it...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's okay, Aliena! You can try again!



Sheesh! You'd think I have it down by now! :doh: I guess I O.D.'d on my decaffeinated green tea. 
I'll try again!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I always knew you were objectifying her in your perpetual-centerfold-like mind!



Am I naked and wearing the _Heart of the Ocean_?


----------



## Ktipes (Jan 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I am naked and wearing my heart wide open



what ocean is this anyways?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Ktipes said:


> What motion is this ocean?



The kind that grinds and unwinds! :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> The kind that grins!


A grinning ocean... :blink: Interesting...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> A thinning ocean... :blink: How frightening!



Better than a thickening ocean. Now that's frightening. View attachment icon_eek.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Better than a bickering ocean. Now that's frightening. View attachment 14286


I agree... That would really be frightening...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I believe everybody was Kung Fu fighting...



I wonder if anyone got hurt.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Oh my GOD!!! He hit you in your NUTS!!:blink:



That's o.k., he's wearing a crotch guard.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Aliena said:


> That's o.k., he's wearing scotchguard!



Is he afraid he'll get stained?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Is he afraid it'll rain?



Nope, he's in his slicker!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Nope, he's having a Snickers!



 Why isn't he sharing? :eat2:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 30, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why is everyone staring? :eat2:



Did I forget to wear pants again? :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Did I forget that my wife/significant other wears the pants again? :doh:



Run for the hills, DaddyOh!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Oh, Daddy! Run those hands over my hills.



Oh, you dirty little vixen, you!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 2, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Oh, Dasher bit Vixen!!!!!!



Those pesky little reindeer.


Off Topic here:


bbwsweetheart said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by daddyoh70
> Did I forget that my wife/significant other wears the pants again?
> Run for the hills, DaddyOh!


Ok, now your starting to scare me. :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Oh, you scarce startle me.


You're not easy to scare, uh?


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Your hair is thick as a bears huh?




And his teeth are really big too!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Aliena said:


> And his feet are really big too!


He's a giant, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> He's a she, right?



I'm not sure. How can we find out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> It's a snail. How can we find out?


Well, just take a look...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, just take a crook...



Why would I need a criminal to help me knit this afghan?


----------



## herin (Feb 9, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Those sexy little reindeer.



Oh now that is just wrong


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 9, 2007)

herin said:


> Renaissance Woman is never wrong.


I'm glad you finally admitted it.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm glad I finally admitted your love of raw trout.



Why the hell are you eating raw fish?


----------



## herin (Feb 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Why the hell are you talking again?



You're getting a little mouthy there Blackjack!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 10, 2007)

herin said:


> Put your little mouth right here, Blackjack!


Should we leave you two alone for a bit?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 10, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Should we eat bologna bits?



Yes, I like bologna!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Yes, I like wearing skirts!!!



What do you wear under those skirts?


----------



## Aliena (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Your balls are such a flirt!



Oh my, I love playing with a set of nice big balls! 

View attachment smily balls.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Oh my, I love playing with nice big dolls!
> 
> View attachment 15018



Yes, I knew a life-size Britney Spears doll was on your Christmas list.


----------



## herin (Feb 11, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Yes, I want a life-size Britney Spears doll on my shooting range



Oh I sooo love you for that!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

herin said:


> Oh I'd sooo love to start breakdancing right about now!




You know how to breakdance? :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> You know how to freakdance? :shocked:


Which freak doesn't?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Which geek did you see dance?



We'll need to stop him before he harms anyone!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 15, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> We'll need to go shopping before it gets warm!



I'd rather wait till it gets a little warmer.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 16, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> RELAX, don't do it, when you want to go through it.....



Ah, nothing like a little Frankie Goes to Hollywood quotes.......


----------

